# Portable fish finder



## Mrtwister7 (Jul 14, 2004)

I am in the market for a portable fishfinder and have a few questions. I am not sure how they work. I am an ice fisherman and have access to a few different boats so would like to have a portable unit. Can I keep the transducer in a 5 galloon bucket and just set it on the bottom of a pontoon boat or on the ice? I want this to be pretty easy to transport and easy to setup so I don't waste valuable fishing time!
Would like to stay under the $300.00 mark if possible.
Let me know how you use a unit and what options I have. 
Any advice before I make the purchase would be a great help! 
Thanks in advance for your replies!!

HOPEFULLY BE ON THE ICE SOON!!!!!

THanks!!


----------



## wave warrior (Oct 2, 2005)

dont have all the answers but nothing i know of will work in a bucket on a pontoon... shoot-thru-hull ducers must have ZERO air between them and water(pontoons sit up off the water) i would get a vexilar with icepack(or lowrance x-67 ice pack) and get the optional highspeed 'ducer and a suction cup mount for the boats... this will be more than $300, unless you go with a used set-up...hope that helps a little!


----------

